# BMW M3 Set to Pace the Field at Watkins Glen this Weekend



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW will play a major role in the June 28-29 Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen weekend when the TUDOR United SportsCar Championship races at the classic Watkins Glen International, in Watkins Glen, New York. In addition to pacing the races with the all-new 2015 BMW M3 Sedan, BMW has invited a special driver to be the Grand Marshal. Steven Holcomb, 2010 four-man Olympic gold medalist and 2014 two-man and four-man Olympic bronze medalist, will serve as the Grand Marshal of the race and give the "Start Your Engines" command.

As part of a multi-year collaboration with the USA Bobsled & Skeleton Federation (USBSF), BMW applied its engineering and design expertise to the redesign of a new two-man bobsled for use by Team USA at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games. In October 2013, a fleet of six new BMW U.S. two-man bobsleds were delivered to Team USA marking the completion of a project that replaced a 20-year-old platform.



Team USA secured three medals in the two-man bobsled competition at the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games, with the men winning its first U.S. medal in the event since 1952 and the women stepping to the podium twice winning both the silver and bronze medals.

A prototype of the bobsled will be shown at the BMW USA Classic display in the paddock, along with three important BMW M3 racing machines spanning some 20 years of racing history in North America. Additionally, instructors from the BMW Performance Driving School, in Greer, SC, will bring a number of ultra-high performance BMW cars to give rides around the 3.37-mile, 11-turn circuit.

"BMW racing fans will have much to see and cheer about this weekend with over fifteen BMW race cars competing throughout the weekend," said Gordon McDonnell, BMWNA Motorsport Manager. "Having recently completing a test program with our own Z4 race cars, we are ready for the challenges of a fast-paced six-hour race. Of course, we are proud of our partnership with Team USA and the USBSF, so having Steven Holcomb here this weekend is exciting for the team. Steven sure knows a thing or two about speed, so to have him cheering for us is really special".

The Sahlen's Six Hours of the Glen will take the green flag at 11:15 a.m. ET Sunday, June 29th. The race will be broadcast live on Fox Sports 1 with coverage beginning at 11:00 a.m. ET. For "from-the-pit-box" updates all weekend, follow BMW Team RLL on Twitter at @BMWUSARacing, as well as Grand Marshal Steven Holcomb at @StevenHolcomb. More information on the program can be found at www.bmwusa.com and www.imsa.com.


----------

